# Feedback on Dake drill presses?



## Alan H. (Mar 13, 2017)

I am in the market for a new drill press.  I have looked seriously at Ellis and now at Dake.  The Ellis is a nice machine but its speed range is a bit low for my wants.

So most recently I have been studying Dakes and am focused on a Dake SB32V.   From another forum I got some less than positive information about a Dake and was curious if I could get any feedback here.

The Dake SB32V is a 2 hp variable speed (via VFD) machine with a speed range of 46 - 3473 rpm.  Here's what it looks like:


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 13, 2017)

Do you already have a mill? If not, wouldn't a mill do both for you?  I personally think a drill press with a VFD is overkill. Plus that high frequency wine of the VFD.
Will a drill press drill accurately? No , not compared to a mill.   The quill on a mill has no play compared to a drill press. I know you were looking for Dake info, but just thought I would throw my two cents in.


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks, yes I do have a PM 935 TV mill.  

I prefer a drill press for many of my drilling operations.  Also want one with enough speed range to not be encumbered by that.


----------



## bobdog (Apr 20, 2017)

I have a 1970 Dake Hoz band saw and they build rock solid equipment That doesnt change much over the years because there stuff are great equipment Old school great


----------



## Alan H. (Apr 20, 2017)

Bob, unfortunately Dake's drill press is now made in China.  So it is not any longer the old school that we all hope for.


----------



## mikey (Apr 20, 2017)

Never used a Dake but I just looked at the specs and that is one healthy drill press. As I'm sure you know, the quill diameter is 3-5/8" diameter, double the typical drill press quill size. It has a honking MT4 taper so that spindle must be a BIG spindle. It gets down to 46 rpm; not sure it has much torque at that speed but the slower the motor, the bigger the drill it can handle. I would be a bit concerned about the cost of MT4 drills, though.

Looking at the IPB, it is a typical drill press design. This means replacing the bearings for the spindle and drive sleeve will be relatively simple. It appears they are using  radial bearings; no angular contact bearings are designated. 

If you have the need to drill really large holes then this machine looks good to me. If you buy it, I would recommend you buy a new spindle and set aside for when you need it. Like all Chinese machines, support parts are usually available while the model is current; as soon as something changes they stop making parts.


----------



## Alan H. (Apr 20, 2017)

Mike, I studied the Dake and the Ellis.  I started this thread when I was looking for feedback on the Dake.  As I mentioned, it had some less than positive feedback on another forum.  

Yes, I think the Dake is likely a very nice machine although I have not seen one eye to eye.   I am sure I would be proud to have one.  I particularly liked the speed range it offers.

I spoke to both Dake and Ellis on the phone.   It was more than obvious that Dake saw Ellis as the standard and they even told me that they had bought one to reverse engineer it a bit.

I ended up choosing the Ellis.  The decision was driven on a comparison of the specs plus my recent purchase of an Ellis saw.  I was so impressed with the saw and combined with what I thought were superior specs for the Ellis, I ordered the Ellis.    

As you likely remember, I put up a thread where I unpacked it, got it into the shop, and did a little testing.
New Ellis Drill Press Received

I am not throwing rocks at the Dake.  I chose to go with a different brand.


----------



## mikey (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry Alan, time warp!


----------

